# Selecting GPU for my System. @+/-Rs.8000



## vedula.k95 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,
few months back i started this thread named "Making a system @16-17,000".
Getting a reasonable reply thanks to both [MENTION=135546]deathblade[/MENTION] and [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION],
i finally bought this system. 

Pentium G3220
Gigabyte H81M-S1
HyperXFury 4GB
WD Blue 1TB
Any local Cabinet w/o PSU
Antec BP300/Antec VP450p
As i mentioned in the purpose section,that i will need it for home and office use but now i want to extend my expectation a bit. 
i want to add a GPU in it,
requirement?
Die hard CS GO fan,so please suggest me one which will run it flawlessly in medium. 
Dont mind if able to play to play latest game on low or med.
Budget-Rs.8000.(around)
Thanks
vedula.k95


----------



## deathblade (Nov 30, 2014)

Sapphire r7 250x 1gb - 8000.
  Congrats on ur purchase


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 30, 2014)

R7 250x is the way to go, performs better than 650 Ti


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 30, 2014)

congrats 

BTW which PSU did you actually but? BP300 or VP450p? because until we know the PSU, its unreasonable to answer


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2014)

if possible get gtx 750.
and congrats on the purchase.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 30, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> congrats
> 
> BTW which PSU did you actually but? BP300 or VP450p? because until we know the PSU, its unreasonable to answer



actually i am in hostel and i have suggested this rig to my father,he instead of the given PSU, got one which was in a combo with the cabinet of iball,so i guess it's not a decent option to put the load on the bundled one,so yeah i can afford more for a psu,which can catapult the GPU the much as it can 

- - - Updated - - -



ashis_lakra said:


> R7 250x is the way to go, performs better than 650 Ti


ok, .
will there be any bottleneck with my config,or the GPU will perform the way it should with any other system? 

- - - Updated - - -

This ?
*www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-radeon-r7-250-boost-1gb-ddr5-1-gb-graphics-card/p/itmdqz82gsj4gcmw
i think prices have changed


----------



## deathblade (Nov 30, 2014)

That's the r7 250 not the 250x.. Here :
*mdcomputers.in/products/graphics-card/sapphire-graphics-card-r7-250x-1gb-ddr5.html


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 30, 2014)

oh 

- - - Updated - - -



deathblade said:


> That's the r7 250 not the 250x.. Here :
> *mdcomputers.in/products/graphics-card/sapphire-graphics-card-r7-250x-1gb-ddr5.html



and a psu?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 30, 2014)

Any Good quality 400W PSU can power the rig without sweat. 

Seasonic SS400BT


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 30, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> actually i am in hostel and i have suggested this rig to my father,he instead of the given PSU, got one which was in a combo with the cabinet of iball,so i guess it's not a decent option to put the load on the bundled one,so yeah i can afford more for a psu,which can catapult the GPU the much as it can
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


El Cheapo eh?
better go woth GTX 750 then


----------



## vedula.k95 (Dec 2, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> El Cheapo eh?
> better go woth GTX 750 then



So should i go for r7 250x or 750 ?
and will there be any bottleneck or will get the max out of it with those system requirement?


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Dec 2, 2014)

so comparing at mdcomputers the best cards around 8k are r7 250x and gtx 750 from amd and nvidia respectively,then i went to gpuboss.com and compared their performace(both 1gb ddr5) here are the results Radeon R7 250X vs GeForce GTX 750 i would be happy if any techo can analyze the above results and then you can base your decision based on it


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 3, 2014)

Go for gtx 750-nvidia's drivers are slightly more stable as compared to those of amd and so you'll face fewer compatibility issues while trying to run most new games.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 3, 2014)

By any chance do you want to buy my Radeon 6970 2GB ? I bought it about 2 years ago and it can still run most modern games at 1080p high (tried it with FC4, no AA though)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2014)

get 7770 from here:
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5
R7 250X is just a rehash(new name same tech) of it.

If you really want to spend money on 750 then get the Ti version.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 4, 2014)

lol wtf is happening here? everyone is forgetting that he has an El Cheapo PSU. the only good GPU it can run is GTX 750 ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2014)

^^my post was in response to post#12 not to the op of this thread.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 5, 2014)

260x if u have vp450p very confusing post. what psu u have man?


----------



## vedula.k95 (Dec 6, 2014)

OMG it seems like i have been quite inactive and the thread has crawled a long way down the lane.
specially sorry for my silly question 
So i am remapping my questions,to clear out all the doubts.
1)I want a combo of both GPU and a PSU,because i have an intex cabinet which contains an inbuilt PSU,and i personally dont think that its gonna power any of the GPU,stated because firstly its free secondly i dont know the Watt of the psu.So yeah i will prefer buying a new one.
2)what is it with the HD 7770 vs R7 270x.
3)And [MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION] stated that Nvidia drivers are actually more compatible with the game than AMD?can anyone justify?
and yeah my budjet for both graphics card and psu is Rs.+/- 11000.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

cheapest good psu for ~400w range would be antec vp450p for ~2700.
Antec VP450P SMPS
Since you are not a hardcore gamer you can get 7770 from flipkart(see above for the link).


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

7770 wont be enough try to get at least a used r9 270x


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

> Die hard CS GO fan,so please suggest me one which will run it flawlessly in medium.
> Dont mind if able to play to play latest game on low or med.


Why do you want op to spend unnecessarily?If he needed/required R9 he would not have posted above.Even 7770 won't be utilized fully by him based on above statements.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

are you saying he will only play that 1 game forever.. if @op can he should buy to give him some flexibility to play new games at least high to medium settings


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

Not everyone wants to play crysis 3 at 1080p even if at lowest quality settings.There are many who don't even look beyond WoW/similar online RPG games.New R9 270x costs ~14k & you are suggesting op to buy used one on the assumption that within few months he would suddenly want to play crysis 3 & metro:last flight at medium setting 720p resolution.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

okay i see i have to simplify this for you... a used r9 270x can be found under 10k easily so if can buy a card twice as fast and only 2k more wouldnt u buy it..


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2014)

R9 270X retails for around 15-16k , i dont think you can get that for 10k
Maybe the R9 270 but finding one for the price of 10k is a steal..


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

^^ i said a used one


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

Buying used pc parts is always risky especially for those who don't have much experience.Op has a budget of 11000 & spending it after stretching it by 2k just to buy used graphics card is not recommended for him.I would never buy a used graphics card or for that matter anything used costing 10k or more simply to save 3k.Spending 10k on used item is worth it when new one is costing at least 17-18k.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 7, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> OMG it seems like i have been quite inactive and the thread has crawled a long way down the lane.
> specially sorry for my silly question
> So i am remapping my questions,to clear out all the doubts.
> 1)I want a combo of both GPU and a PSU,because i have an intex cabinet which contains an inbuilt PSU,and i personally dont think that its gonna power any of the GPU,stated because firstly its free secondly i dont know the Watt of the psu.So yeah i will prefer buying a new one.
> ...


1. Get Antec VP 450p ~ 2.5k + GTX 750 ~ 8.5k
2. HD 7770 and R9 270x are from different leagues. one is 7k and other is 14k.
3. nVidia drivers are somewhat more *stable*. AMD has profits lower than nVidia and keeps up with Intel and nVidia, so what do you expect?



HE-MAN said:


> are you saying he will only play that 1 game forever.. if @op can he should buy to give him some flexibility to play new games at least high to medium settings


die hard fan means something else you know. I've been playing RoN, Halo CE and Diablo 2 from the first time i used a PC and I'm still not bored.


HE-MAN said:


> okay i see i have to simplify this for you... a used r9 270x can be found under 10k easily so if can buy a card twice as fast and only 2k more wouldnt u buy it..


Used R9 270x will come around 12k + a 550W PSU will be required for it which would mean an overall budget of 16k *at the very least*


whitestar_999 said:


> Buying used pc parts is always risky especially for those who don't have much experience.Op has a budget of 11000 & spending it after stretching it by 2k just to buy used graphics card is not recommended for him.I would never buy a used graphics card or for that matter anything used costing 10k or more simply to save 3k.Spending 10k on used item is worth it when new one is costing at least 17-18k.


+1 to this


----------



## vedula.k95 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,after a lot of if's and but's i ended up with Asus AMD/ATI R7 260X Direct CUII 2GB DDR5 Graphics Card and what ?
it's asking only 150 watts as power supply  
why so? will there be any effect in performance? i have seen Galaxy NVIDIA GTX 750Ti 2GB OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
asking for 400 watts will there be any performance difference when it comes to change in watts ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2014)

400 watts = total amount of power consumed
150 watts = total amount of power consumed by card 
(my inference)


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> Hello everyone,after a lot of if's and but's i ended up with Asus AMD/ATI R7 260X Direct CUII 2GB DDR5 Graphics Card and what ?
> it's asking only 150 watts as power supply
> why so? will there be any effect in performance? i have seen Galaxy NVIDIA GTX 750Ti 2GB OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
> asking for 400 watts will there be any performance difference when it comes to change in watts ?


err, what R7 260X is saying that it will consume 150w in full load. Your power supply should be able to spare that much apart from what your system (CPU, motherboard, hard drives etc.) consume.

You still need a ~400w power supply with R7 260X.

I've found AMD's GPU drivers to be more stable in single-GPU Windows desktops and nVidia's much better in Linux desktops. Everyone has their own judgement.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 14, 2014)

Op I would definitely recommend a good psu like VP 450p 1st,because it's essential to security of all the components, not just gfx, after spending 2.7 k on it your best bet is r9 260x or 265,(if its available locally under 10k) otherwise 260x is the way to go


----------

